# Modifier 25 - Provider sees patient for sore throat



## wverret (Apr 21, 2015)

Provider sees patient for sore throat. patient has been exposed to strep.  Provider orders a rapid strep test.  Prescribes Amoxicillin.
Documents neg strep.

provider bills for 99213 w/mod 25 and 87880 (strep A assay w/optic).

is it appropriate for provider to use mod 25?

WIllie


----------



## cynthiabrown (Apr 21, 2015)

no it is not


----------



## emcee101 (Apr 22, 2015)

87880 has a XXX global period (Global rules do not apply) which would keep it from being included in the office visit and getting denied. You can, and should, bill both without a modifier.


----------



## wverret (Apr 22, 2015)

Emcee101 and cynthia Brown,
Thank you.
willie


----------

